# strange looking havanese, no?



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm still looking at rescues. And I'm all for a havanese mix. But, this MAY be pushing it.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10196038


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe it's a very big, shorthair Hav. ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:ound: Maybe pushing it just a little.. ound:ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Isn't there a breed called havawort or something like that?? Maybe they clicked the wrong name. I can't imagine anyone thinking this was a havanese!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Man, that's some puppy cut!:biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Man, that's some puppy cut!:biggrin1:


ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tritia- 
You get more for your money with that hav!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Tritia-
> You get more for your money with that hav!


I think you're right 

When I volenteered for the shelter a couple yrs, I did the pics for petfinder. I created the bio, description, etc. I was told to guess the age, and breed if I didn't know. Almost EVERYTHING was "lab mix". If it was small "terrier mix".


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hahaha! Interesting look for a Hav!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just want to know what they are smoking down there in Florida??? Imagine the RLH games with that guy!!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hmmm....I don't think so! :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think that would be a little off...just a little bit...she is still cute though!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Imagine how that poor thing feels when they call it a havanese. Sounds like an identity crisis to me.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

CUTE...but no (Havana) cigar... ound:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> Isn't there a breed called havawort


:laugh: Havawort sounds like Have a Wart :laugh: at least no one would say 'Hav a what?!?'. :laugh: Guess this special Havanese won't have to bother about the corded or fluffy question ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane,
Where did you find that flashy thing? Too funny!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

you really gave me a chuckle tonight! thx!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Diane,
> Where did you find that flashy thing? Too funny!!


You can down load graphics from:

http://www.glitter-graphics.com/graphics/3416


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL

You are all so funny!ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hummm,

Maybe it's a Havapit????


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm sorry I'm LOL @ that!!!! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

juliav said:


> Hummm,
> 
> Maybe it's a Havapit????


ound:That's my guess!ound:

Good Lord----there should be hands up all over for this hav----no grooming!ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! ound:

I don't see ANY Hav in that dog, must've been a mistake on the breed selection. haha.

My husband keeps seeing this SPCA commercial about this dog that gets all excited to see people coming and then they walk past him, and he sulks and cries. Its really bothering my husband.  I told him to start covering his eyes or change the channel. It is sad, though.

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

It must have been an error. I don't get any fluffy Hav feeling from him. LOL I guess matting wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

If that's a Hav, I got screwed...not once, but three times!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Judy A said:


> If that's a Hav, I got screwed...not once, but three times!


ound: ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> LOL! ound:
> 
> I don't see ANY Hav in that dog, must've been a mistake on the breed selection. haha.
> 
> ...


This is a good commercial, too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I'm still looking at rescues. And I'm all for a havanese mix. But, this MAY be pushing it.
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10196038


Now I know where we can send all of our old glasses to instead of tossing them when we get a new pair.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marie, that is a great commercial!! I have never seen it before.

And kara = tell DH he is in good company. I cry(literally) when I see that commercial, I have to turn it off it is so sad to me. I really dont think I could work at a shelter - my house would become the shelter - with no pets for adoption!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well whoever posted that HAvanese up for adoption must have been smoking funny smelling cigarettes ..:suspicious:
now we have a lot of damage control to do ..


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

ound:ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Well whoever posted that HAvanese up for adoption must have been smoking funny smelling cigarettes ..:suspicious:
> now we have a lot of damage control to do ..


Hmm..beginning to think it was Kimberly. In her secret attempt to keep the popularity of the breed down :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well,

What if someone "adopts" him and then joins the group? lol

Marie, that is a touching commercial too  I don't believe children should be given dogs as gifts, well..not solely for the kids and the parents will discard if the kids lose interest. It should be a whole family commitment.

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> What if someone "adopts" him and then joins the group? lol
> 
> Kara


ound: ound: We may have to require a DNA test. LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tritia said:


> Hmm..beginning to think it was Kimberly. In her secret attempt to keep the popularity of the breed down :biggrin1:


Ha ha ha!! You caught me, Tritia. 

Now, when two dogs breed, the offspring can look more like one parent than the other. We had two littermates of mixed breeding one time. One parent was a black Lab and the other was a Rottie. The sister looked like a near-pure Rottie, and the brother looked exactly like a black Lab. Granted, this particular pup looks more like a pit x lab, and I think it is more likely that they categorized it as a Hav by mistake. It is amusing nonetheless.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

I sent them an Email questioning the Havanese mix claim, and this was the reply..

MS MURPHY,

THANK YOU FOR BRING THIS TO OUR ATTENTION SO WE COULD CORRECT PET FINDER, THAT DOG WAS ACTUALLY A HOUND MIX AND HER NAME WAS HANNAH. SHE HAS GONE TO HER NEW HOME.

WE APPRECIATE IT .

DARLENE ( THE HUMANE SOCIETY)


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Too funny Diane. Guess Hannah, Havanese..kind of threw them a bit 

There's a german shepard listed right now at our local shelter, as a shih tzu, hehehe. It happens a lot.


----------

